# Missing Staffy girl - Fife.



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

This little girl went missing in Balbirnie, Markinch yesterday. If anyone knows anything or has any advice its much appreciated.

Her name is Jeda - 









Luckily i live right next to Balbirnie so im off for a look just now.


----------

